# Latest addition 1934/35 Royal Flyer



## Classicriders (Nov 13, 2010)

Recently picked up this all orignal beauty.  Headlight is on the way, just need truss rods and rear carrier.  Either an eight hole version or flat stock rack in original matching blue.
Once complete I will snap some nice outdoor pics and post.


----------



## REC (Nov 13, 2010)

That is one VERY good lookin' piece of equipment! That one is really cool with the camelback/humpback frame and hanging tank. 
I bought a '34 B10E in August that is very near the same in the paint department. I don't have the chrome wheels though, mine are painted and striped.

I think the color combination makes it that much more attractive. I also have a '33 B10 that is black, and it just doesn't draw the attention the blue and wite one does. Make sure you post more photos with the additions you're gonna make. I want to see (and I bet a bunch of other people do too!)

REC


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 14, 2010)

Here is my 35 Hawthorne, I think one of the only major differences is the fork crown and the chrome is lots nicer on yours.


----------

